# New Pain Relief?!



## Guest

Hi all,I haven't been around much lately but have decided to get back at it. Hope you all are doing well & fighting this thing with all ya got!The last time I was at my doc he asked me how my fibro pain was & I told him that most of the time I am fine but some days I want to curl up in a ball & tell the world to go you know where!There are very few pain killers I can take as the will send my bowels into spasm & then I am in the emerg. A few years ago I would break a Tylenol #3 in half or even a quarter & be pain free, but now I have to stick to regular Tylenol & some days I might aswell eat SMARTIES! ####....can't even eat those!Anyway, he told me of a new study done on the combination of Malic Acid & Magnesium & that some people found it to give them good relief . You are supposed to start when the pain hits & continue for about 5 days.So I went shopping right away & found a product at the health food store called MYALGIA-X. It is made of these two ingrediants aswell as Boswella & Bromelain that are supposed to increase its effectivness. I haven't started mine yet but will let you know how it goes. I am hearing some pretty good things about it from people though.Just wanted to pass this along to my fellow sufferers incase anyone is interested.Keep well everyone.sass







PS-I have more info on these ingrediants & how they work if you would like to know.


----------



## Guest

Hey, Sass!!!! Bet you didn't expect to see me here so soon, did you! I'm back and babbling as usual!I am definitely going to try the stuff you mentioned. I've been hearing from others that magnesium is supposed to help. I seem to have a chronic mineral deficiency anyway so maybe it will work. The calcium has worked wonders for my ibs - now instead of reaching for immodium - I take four Tums - been working as well for me.Has anyone else noticed that the typing is different here? I can't read my replies anymore they are so small- if there are mistakes, it's because my old eyes can't read this as I'm typing? What's up with this?


----------



## Guest

Heykate,I KNEW you couldn't stay away!really glad to hear you are going to give it a try, be sure to get the combination & not just magnesium. You need both for it to work...keep me posted.I don't notice any difference in the type...either your computer is playing tricks on you or your peepers are!sass


----------



## Rose

HeyKate,The typing is the same as always. Just look what too much stress can do to your entire system? Glad you are back!!







I hope you have good results with this SASS.







I've heard too that magnesium is suppoose to help with several things. Keep us posted.My husband is not a fruit and veggie person at all so I'm thinking that as we are aging we are probably becoming deficient in some of these vitamins and minerals. His dr. does have him take vit e inaddition to his paxil. But I don't know why, I thought it was for anti aging and anti cancer but I am not sure. I don't know if it was for short term memory or not. Let's hope it"s three cheers for the minerals.!


----------



## Guest

I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia last November but, as we all have figured out, knew I have had it for several years. We moved into a new house May 97 and that's when it went wild! Every symptom emerged and my main problem is my neck and shoulders. I have TMJ and needless to say it is just the pits!! I had already started several supplements before I was diagnosed but have added calcium and magnesium and other supplements about a month ago. I don't take any prescription drugs as I don't like the side effects. I take a 1:1 ratio and then even take extra magnesium during the day. It has helped so much it is unbelievable. If I feel a muscle wanting to tighten (more than usual!) I gulp magnesium down. I'm sure ya'll know that calcium tightens the muscle, magnesium loosens the muscle. We are all deficient in magnesium. If you take too much, you will have diarhea so just back off a little bit until the runs stop! I recently started taking MSM (methylsulfonylmethane). It is sulpher, and we have it in our bodies but not enough. It has become very popular for arthritis, fibromyalgia, allergies, asthma, diabetes, etc. I have the neatest 16 page write up on this fantastic stuff if any of you are interested, I can forward the file. There is also a smaller write up on www.naturalmom.com. The file I have comes from a company but I just ordered plain old MSM in 500 MG capsules and am taking 6000 MG a day. I have now taken it for 6 days and I truly can get out of bed much easier. What the MSM does is keeps our cells soft so things pass through much easier and don't get clogged up. That's about the easiest explanation I can give. The info I have explains in full detail. It is nontoxic, they say no side effects, but they do explain that if you have any toxicity in your system, the MSM will start getting rid of it first and you may feel worse before you start feeling better. I have had just a little bit more trouble with sleep since I started it but I am willing to give it a good try, at least a month, before I give up on it as I am feeling better. Now, have I rambled on enough? I just found this board last week and have enjoyed reading! Thanks for listening---


----------



## Guest

Hi, my friends - it turns out that my hubby had set the computer to not accept cookies and so this site looked very weird (remember, Rose when I told you that my hubby also plays with my pc??? I wasn't kidding!). Anyway, I turned it back on and - voila - I can read again!Enough non-fibro babble - we are snowed in here (and you KNOW how much I love snow) so I haven't been able to go out and try get the supplements. LS - it's good to have another opinion on magnesium - so I'm looking forward to getting started.LS - welcome! You have a lot of info about fibro and look forward to you sharing in the future!


----------



## Rose

Welcome to our board LS.I'm really interested in hearing more about the magnesium and other supplements.Did you get them at the drugstore, healthstore or where? What dosage is good to start with?Has anyone any information as to how this would react with paxil?In Dr. Salt's book it does say magnesium may cause d. I can just picture sass and heykate sitting with no food, just a huge pitcher of water and 2 pill bottles. One magnesium, one calcium . . . Sorry guys my sick humor just kicked in. .







Too bad I don't know how to animate.


----------



## Guest

Hi Rose, Here I sit with my bottle of magnesium & jug of water...SLURP, AH! Just thought I would take a break & tell you what I know about magnesium & malic acid.







I am quoting this info. from the hand out on the product I posted about.In a recent study published by the Jornal Of Nutritional Med., fibro patients were given a combination of malic acid & mag. The doses were 1200-2400mg of malic acid along with 300-600mg of mag. daily for a period of 4-8 weeks. The results were remarkable, all patients reported SIGNIFICANT PAIN RELIEF WITHIN 48 HOURS OF TREATMENT. After 90 days of treatment all patients were able to return to normal activities including exercise.MAGNESIUM CITRATE- Resent research sggests that fibro patients have below normal levels of magnesium. It is essential for effective nerve & muscle function. It also acts as a normal muscle relaxant. Known as "the anti-stress mineral, it can be used before bed to reduce stress & tension, & to alleviate insomnia.MALIC ACID- This plays an essential part in sugar metabolism & in the formation ATP. Adequate ATP production prevents muscle weakness & fatigue.Quote on Mag. from a natural healing book I have reads: Supplimenting the diet with mag. can help prevent depression, dizziness, muscle weakness, twitching & pms. It also aids in maintaining the bodys proper PH balance.The product I have posted about ALSO contains these two ingrediants:BOSWELLA- This herb from India is an effective & natural anti-infammatory agent. It is non-toxic & can be taken daily for swelling & chronic pain.BROMELAIN- This enzyme has been found to reduce inlammation in chronic disorders such as rheumatoid arthritis. It appears to act on certain fatty acids called prostaglandins, which play a key role in inflammatory processes.Well there you go Rose, I have scads more info in my book but this is getting long winded & I DO have to get back to my pill popping & water guzzling! heehee







Hope all this helps & from one "sick" sense of humored person to another...keep it coming!sass


----------



## Glenda

How does the doctor actually diagnose this condition ? What test's are performed to accuratly diagnose it ? I have been in Chronic back and neck pain for atleast 15 years. Tired all the time . Limb numbness from time to time. I also have a Neurological condition called NF . This is a disorder that growns Many tumors in your body .Can the doctor Tell the difference from my Neuro condition and FM ?


----------

